# Rand weakens against dollar



## Zahz (25/8/15)

This is really bad news for us Vapers as we will be paying more for our Vaping Gear 






Our rand is worth so low to the dollar and this is going to have a rippling effect on everything for us. 

What do you guys have to say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (25/8/15)

Yeah... it really bad, it not like we want to increase the prices for the gears, but if we don't do it, we will be running losses.


----------



## Zahz (25/8/15)

True it will cost yourl more to purchase it so it automatically pushes the prices up. Let's hope things get better however at the way we moving I don't think there is anything positive happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/8/15)

It is bad news that the Rand has weakened so much against the Dollar

But if I told you that the Australian Dollar and Canadian Dollar had weakened the same would you believe it?
Or that the Turkish Lira had weakened even more than the Rand?

Check out this chart which shows the Rand and these currencies against the US Dollar (in percentage change) over the past two years

The percentages on the top show the amount the currency has weakened against the USD over the last two years. Poor Turkish Lira - at 43%.




I am not a currency specialist - but my friends and colleagues tell me that our weakening has less to do about our own internal situation here and more to do with a global sentiment against emerging markets and commodity driven economies. (Aus and Canada)

So in other words, it's all moving in line with several other global currencies.

Just wanted to share that. Not saying its a good thing - just that we are not alone.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/8/15)

This is hugely worrying for all vendors concerned. Where do we stand with our imports. We pay a lot of money on VAT and handling fees as it is. Now there is also talks of increasing VAT to 17%. Not only was it getting too much when it was $12 to the Rand but now at $13 is going to have a real huge effect. What do we vendors do? I know we will do utmost to keep pricing very much the same but everybody including the consumer is going to be affected. This goes without saying. I know @Silver you are trying to show us that we are not alone however if you look at those countries you have specified they are 1st world and have the backup to survive these harrowing times. There is money in those countries. South Africa is 3rd world and the majority of it's occupants don't have a nickel to shine. The rich will stay rich, the middle class are becoming poorer and the poor which is the majority are suffering even more than they should be. I'm afraid I do not have a voice for these people however they are still blinded by their dictatorship of a government which disguise themselves as democratic.

We must stay positive in these times but it's very hard to when it seems to be getting worse and worse. I'm sorry this was not meant to be a political statement but I'm just worried for all of us. I like to be able to vape what I can afford but this is now looking bleak. 

I wish everybody good luck and may the vape be with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lim (25/8/15)

The important part for me is that since Jan Rand:RMB was 1.8, now it 2.13 (mid) where you can probably expect the worst when change is done by bank when you pay money internationally. 

And plus the import duty and VAT is "multiple" of the figure, it just get amplified when ever rand drops. 

So Randollar is just more clear indication as most of import is related to Randollar.


----------



## Silver (25/8/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I know @Silver you are trying to show us that we are not alone however if you look at those countries you have specified they are 1st world and have the backup to survive these harrowing times.



Hi @Zeki Hilmi 
I hear you and understand what you are saying - but just to let you know there are several other emerging market countries that have seen their currencies weaken dramatically against the dollar. Its not just the 1st world ones like Aus and Canada.

Here is another chart:
Nigeria is about the same as us.
Brazilian Real is quite a lot worse
And Russia is even worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/8/15)

Time to import from Russia it seems.... Maybe I can afford that Russian Bride now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Lim (25/8/15)

@Viper_SA Put me down for one if you going to~!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/15)

Lim said:


> @Viper_SA Put me down for one if you going to~!



Not sure Anthea will be too happy but I can't resist a Group Buy!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure Anthea will be too happy but I can't resist a Group Buy!


I am in - shall we do a pre-order?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Oh yeah! @Bumblebabe and I are in for the group buy 

If we take two do we get one free?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Whoa hang on, do they have temperature sensing?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/8/15)

Well that turned to  rather quickly 

@BumbleBee as long as they can cook and clean and do my work, without robbing us blind. I'm in

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (25/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Whoa hang on, do they have temperature sensing?


 I like mine hot with a nice body. Dont mind the sencing bit i am sure i can work around that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (25/8/15)

Buy 10 get 1 free

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (25/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Buy 10 get 1 free


I sure as hell dont want the free one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/15)

kimbo said:


> I sure as hell dont want the free one



And I really don't want 10 of them either!


----------



## Zahz (25/8/15)

We should have bought shares when the prices were low last night and sold high to fund our Vaping gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zahz (25/8/15)

It's time for us to start a Vape Stokvel to fund some bigger better Badder Mods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I really don't want 10 of them either!


That is debatable

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (25/8/15)

kimbo said:


> That is debatable


Give the free 1 to your neighbour with the late night barking dog

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (25/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Give the free 1 to your neighbour with the late night barking dog


poor dog

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

Silver said:


> It is bad news that the Rand has weakened so much against the Dollar
> 
> But if I told you that the Australian Dollar and Canadian Dollar had weakened the same would you believe it?
> Or that the Turkish Lira had weakened even more than the Rand?
> ...


@Silver the stock exchange took a nose dive Monday so that sucks,I can tell you things are not good here either and the situation does not inspire confidence,you might think me crazy but I hope Trump can get in next election.Things can't stay on the same course over here.Wish you luck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/8/15)

This is just the beginning. People are waiting for what the Fed is doing next month.Chances are good for an interest rate hike in the dollar, which will nail the Rand big time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Buy 10 get 1 free


The appeal is wearing off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

Did somebody say group buy?
Wait, Did somebody say russian brides?!!

Ill take 2.

On a more serious note there is a twitter handle called whats #StrongerThanTheRand
Some highlights:

Oscars ankles
Eskoms service delivery

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zahz (25/8/15)

So I was thinking instead of hotboxing the twisp stands why don't we hot box Nkandla with some huge clouds to see how the fire pool works  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Edwards (25/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Zeki Hilmi
> I hear you and understand what you are saying - but just to let you know there are several other emerging market countries that have seen their currencies weaken dramatically against the dollar. Its not just the 1st world ones like Aus and Canada.
> 
> Here is another chart:
> ...


Russia is to be expected lookinh at what they are doing politically. If we had the right leaders we would be shrugging a lot of this off. We are subjected to outside influences due to lack of proper leadership. My 2 south african cents that arent worth the mettle they are made of. And I used the word mettle instead of metal on purpose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

Dale Edwards said:


> Russia is to be expected lookinh at what they are doing politically. If we had the right leaders we would be shrugging a lot of this off. We are subjected to outside influences due to lack of proper leadership. My 2 south african cents that arent worth the mettle they are made of. And I used the word mettle instead of metal on purpose.


We have leadership?
This is news to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/15)

And we've just hit the R14 mark 




--- Google ---


----------



## wazarmoto (28/9/15)

Just saw that now. Flip!! We getting nailed stukkend.


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

Soo bad, thankfully I did my orders last week. 13.68$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Wel, daar's the vape budget in sy m**r in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nova69 (28/9/15)

Good thing I did as well BOOM!!!


Gizmo said:


> Soo bad, thankfully I did my orders last week. 13.68$


----------



## Lim (28/9/15)

makes us even more difficult to import and sell at cheap price..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (28/9/15)

It's a bummer but what can we do? Tighten our belts, control our spending - be more responsible & level headed and very important under the circumstances - Even more reason to support the local juice guys. Make do with what we have and be thankful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (28/9/15)

Deckie said:


> It's a bummer but what can we do? Tighten our belts, control our spending - be more responsible & level headed and very important under the circumstances - Even more reason to support the local juice guys. Make do with what we have and be thankful.


Have to agree but thing is all the juice ingredients are imports too...? Maybe some locally produced PG or VG?


----------



## Mike (28/9/15)

@Pixstar imports make up the region of around 25-60% of the cost of local juice depending on factors. Depends on bottles etc, imported nicotine etc.

But yes, I wonder if we'll see a knock on effect in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/9/15)

SO NOT COOL


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/9/15)

seems like its high time we earn some dollars too

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

